# Engine compartment restoration



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

I am restoring my engine compartment on my 69 GTO I have it all stripped down to bare metal but I am kind of stuck on what kind of paint to use to get the original semi gloss look I will be glad to hear some responces


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

I had really good luck with Eastwoods underhood black We used that exclusively in my restoration it coats evenly and looks very professional

Eastwood Co. - Underhood Black Semi Gloss Aerosol 12 oz

I hope this helps

Andy


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used Eastwood's underhood paint on my 67 with good results, on the 66 I purchased 2 quarts of Rust-Oleum Gloss black and 1 quart and a 16 oz can of Rust-Oleum Flat black. I mixed them together in a 1 gallon container and filled to a gallon with paint thinner. 

Rust-oleum looks as good as eastwood for alot less and I would rather use a spray gun than a rattle can.


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

i used PPG i think semi gloss etching primer out of a can... perfect


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Why would you rather use a spary gun instead of a rattle can? If you know how to use a rattle can you get get the same results as a spray gun. Atleast in the engine bay area you could. Probably not on the body panels though.


I think Im gonna use POR 15 chassis coat on my firewall.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a gun is MUCH easier to control the finish with, that being said I used the POR-15 in my engine bay, my frame, the whole underside of my car and I brushed it on and it came out fine. since I am building a driver I am not concerned with the show finish inside the engine bay some people are after- and the durability of the POR-15 is amazing- spill anything on it and it wipes off- even brake fluid- try that on any rattle can product


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Im on the POR 15 bandwagon myself!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All the POR15 I've seen is way too shiny for the firewall. Unless you like that look.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Im only using it on the frame and under the body and inside and hidden areas. Im going to paint my firewall the same color as the body.


----------



## Paul69Judge (9 mo ago)

I need to touch up my radiator on my 69 Judge, what kind of paint should I use?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi josemusclecar,

if you intend to spray it on with a HVLP gun, I’ve had very good results using Delfleet Essential black. The automotive paint store has the recipe for mixing 60% gloss or satin black. It requires a reduced and a hardner.

While I’ve used rattle cans for years, the problem with them now is the paint quality decline due to EPA regulations, that includes Eastwood.

Spraying with a gun gives you a higher quality, more durable finish. Especially for an engine bay where you may be cleaning up oil, grease, antifreeze, etc… Not to mention the occasional dropped wrench or ratchet.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Radiators should be Gloss Black. Radiator Shroud, natural plastic, no paint.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

if you can use a spray gun. you will get a more consistent job. nothing wrong with using a spray can if you get quality but it is kinda hit and miss one can may spray good another may not. the most important thing is the prep work. the better the prep the better the result.


----------



## Paul69Judge (9 mo ago)

All of this info really helps.
Thanks


----------

